# Quality of Embryo's to Freeze



## Jules JE (Apr 3, 2003)

Peter

I've just found out from my hospital that they only freeze 'grade 1' embryo's. (There grading system is 1 to 4). For various reasons this was not something we selected on our first ICSI cycle, but have done so on this cycle. 

I appreciate that the ideal is grade 1, but surely grade 2's could also be considered? I would greatly appreciate your views to advise if you feel this is down to particular hospital policy or perhaps there is factual evidence that shows lower grade embryo's are not strong enough to go through this procedure.

Whilst my DH's and I embryo's are of 'good' quality, i.e. one or two grade 1's which are used fresh, the majority are (or were from the last treatment), grade 2. It just seems such a waste to throw away what could be perfectly healthy embryo's just because they have marginally higher fragmentation or something.

Thanking you for your time Peter.

Best Regards
Julie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jules JE said:


> Peter
> 
> I've just found out from my hospital that they only freeze 'grade 1' embryo's. (There grading system is 1 to 4). For various reasons this was not something we selected on our first ICSI cycle, but have done so on this cycle.
> 
> ...


----------

